# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  NEW - Humble Introversion Bundle

## gamer-55

*Humble Introversion Bundle*
В пак входит:
_-DEFCON
-Multiwinia
-Uplink
-Darwinia_

Оплата
Steam
Внимание после оплаты вы получаете ссылку на ключ: 
Для получения ключ жмете 
1. Get your Steam key
2. Steam
и все.

----------

